# Possible purchases: OTTBs for eventing



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking for one horse over 16 hands with nice uphill build so I can invest in its training as a versatile English horse. I am not much concerned with the training (or lack thereof) of the horse, just the soundness and disposition. I'd really like to advance in eventing and would love the opinions of experienced eventers on some of these horses as prospects. I am posting the entire ads since the photos are copyrighted.

In love with this fella: Littlebitproud

One that will need a lot of downtime and a visit from the vet with some hoohoo-nippers! I just love how his neck ties in. Three Way Act

This guy looks like he'd have a lot of energy and spunk. Keep in mind, he was only castrated on 7/29! I'd not start with his training until late winter/early spring most likely. 5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky

Can't tell if it's a wonky build, or just the condition of the horse? 5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky

This mare is a cousin of a gelding I used to own. 3 year old thoroughbred filly, Kentucky

Not quite as large as I'd like, but a nice mover! (I think?) 5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky

Also - if there's anyone here interested in adopting, here are the websites with the list of these wonderful horses. 

Kentucky: Adopt - Second Stride Inc. 501C non-profit for retired racehorses (<--you can also Like them on Facebook!)

National: CANTER


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the 3yr old filly First and Gold
Idk but from the picture I just feel like she has a great personality and I like her color. She seems friendly and alert but not hot.
Not good on critique but thats who I would go with 
Good Luck!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Thyme said:


> I like the 3yr old filly First in Gold
> Idk but from the picture I just feel like she has a great personality and I like her color.
> Not good on critique but thats who I would go with
> Good Luck!


I thought she had a very kind eye as well! Like she would make a calm, observant, willing-to-please mare. Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This guy caught my attention: Powder House Road

He wasn't in any of your choices, I was just caught up in looking at OTTB cause I've never really had any clue where people were getting them.. 

It's so much fun to look at potentials


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh why did you have to post that?! haha i just sold my horse and now im already looking for a new one! *sigh* and then looking at you tube videos of some of those horses on CANTER made me look kittens some how... and i can't have those either! hahahah i blame youuuuu!!! =p


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea, I dont know if this is your first OTTB but i looked at all of them as if I was going to purchase one as my first and she is the one that looks friendliest and understanding? Cant find the right word so you might not get what I mean lol
I also think she is the prettiest and she is 16.2hh which is a great height for what your looking for.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

HannahFaith said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh why did you have to post that?! haha i just sold my horse and now im already looking for a new one! *sigh* and then looking at you tube videos of some of those horses on CANTER made me look kittens some how... and i can't have those either! hahahah i blame youuuuu!!! =p


Haha I'm sorry! It's good people are looking though - I might get a good opinion on a horse for myself, and rehome a few deserving horses in the process! 



Skyseternalangel said:


> This guy caught my attention: Powder House Road
> 
> He wasn't in any of your choices, I was just caught up in looking at OTTB cause I've never really had any clue where people were getting them..
> 
> It's so much fun to look at potentials


Yes he is stunning, I agree! A little too far away and a little too out of my price range though. I love the grays!

Is it strange to say my heart melts every time I view that little (well, not little) stud colt's ad? He is stunning... and looks SO much like his sire.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Thyme said:


> Yea, I dont know if this is your first OTTB but i looked at all of them as if I was going to purchase one as my first and she is the one that looks friendliest and understanding? Cant find the right word so you might not get what I mean lol
> I also think she is the prettiest and she is 16.2hh which is a great height for what your looking for.


I've owned ottbs before. My current horse is the only non-tb I've ever owned! With the exception of a Shetland I bought my niece.  Yes I think that mare looks patient and calm. I wouldn't know for sure until I saw her in person though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Im no eventer but I love tb's and First and gold has my vote as well out of the ones you posted.

Shes a bit ewe necked...but most OTTB's are it seems and thats fixed with proper riding anf felxing and suppling and such.

She has my vote because she has the most preferable confo to me. Nice back and shoulder with a good hip...balanced and not too short backed without looking to long either...but thats just the way she looks to me...someone else might think otherwise.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Yes he is stunning, I agree! A little too far away and a little too out of my price range though. I love the grays!
> 
> Is it strange to say my heart melts every time I view that little (well, not little) stud colt's ad? He is stunning... and looks SO much like his sire.



Not strange at all, and I know.. the price for a horse's beauty  I swear it triples.

I know you'll find the perfect mount!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Three Way Act
5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky

Those 2 are my favorites! But then again I like a flashy looking horse lol, that 2 year old wowza! And the 5 yr old what a butt on him!!!! Too bad i'm all the way up here or i'd sneak them both out from under your nose ****:wink:

Good luck on whichever one you pick


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Pidge said:


> Im no eventer but I love tb's and First and gold has my vote as well out of the ones you posted.
> 
> Shes a bit ewe necked...but most OTTB's are it seems and thats fixed with proper riding anf felxing and suppling and such.
> 
> She has my vote because she has the most preferable confo to me. Nice back and shoulder with a good hip...balanced and not too short backed without looking to long either...but thats just the way she looks to me...someone else might think otherwise.


I do like her a lot. She's only 3 and right off the track so she has time to mature and once I start working with her I'm sure she'll improve (based on where her neck ties in). 



Skyseternalangel said:


> Not strange at all, and I know.. the price for a horse's beauty  I swear it triples.
> 
> I know you'll find the perfect mount!


Haha exactly! Thank you! 



Katze said:


> Three Way Act
> 5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky
> 
> Those 2 are my favorites! But then again I like a flashy looking horse lol, that 2 year old wowza! And the 5 yr old what a butt on him!!!! Too bad i'm all the way up here or i'd sneak them both out from under your nose ****:wink:
> ...


Those were my 2 favorites intially as well. They're all my "favorites" but those two are the ones I keep going back to look at over and over again!! Haha. I am in LOVE with tall red horses.  Thanks!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I am going to see First and Gold this week - I just got off the phone with the people.  Inki Blandford is there as well, but she said F&G is "beefier" which I think is what I want.   So excited!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay for First and Gold!
Hope her personality is as great as her looks!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Katze said:


> Three Way Act
> 5 year old thoroughbred gelding, Kentucky
> 
> Those 2 are my favorites! But then again I like a flashy looking horse lol, that 2 year old wowza! And the 5 yr old what a butt on him!!!! Too bad i'm all the way up here or i'd sneak them both out from under your nose ****:wink:
> ...


 
These two are my favorites as well. The others seem a tad light-boned for what you want. Good luck with your trip out to see him!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

All of them look decent. I like the first horse and last horse.. the last one is definitely a mover!

The only one I would say no to right off the bat is the third one, Three Way Act. He is cute but he has long, upright pasterns. He would be prone to ankle injuries.

You can refer to this wiki I found.. Equine conformation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like Luckiest Man and Three Way Act.


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm just going to throw this out there... that if they have a lipchain on Three Way Act, just for standing that might mean he has a hot personality... so, just be aware of that... they usually only put lip chains on when theyre butt heads for hot walking kinda weird they have one on for just standing...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

HannahFaith said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there... that if they have a lipchain on Three Way Act, just for standing that might mean he has a hot personality... so, just be aware of that... they usually only put lip chains on when theyre butt heads for hot walking kinda weird they have one on for just standing...


 Grooms and Thoroughbred owners often use a chain on all of their horses as a precaution. With so many horses in one breeding farm, it's hard to keep tabs on which horses need a chain, which are pushy without one, etc.


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Grooms and Thoroughbred owners often use a chain on all of their horses as a precaution. With so many horses in one breeding farm, it's hard to keep tabs on which horses need a chain, which are pushy without one, etc.



weird, i worked with thoroughbreds all the time on a thoroughbred farm and at the track for about 5 years... the only time we ever used a lip chain was if they were a known butthead... other whys it was just a nose chain. to each their own i suppose.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

HannahFaith said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there... that if they have a lipchain on Three Way Act, just for standing that might mean he has a hot personality... so, just be aware of that... they usually only put lip chains on when theyre butt heads for hot walking kinda weird they have one on for just standing...


 
Keep in mind they had to lead him to the place where they were taking pictures, it isn't just like he popped out of his stall and was suddenly standing there  There might have been other horses around and they were taking precautions. I expect a 2 yr old studcolt that is probably on limited turn out to be a little hot. No biggie!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Update - Vet said she approved me for my application to the adoption program, and we discussed when she might be able to do a PPE on whichever horse I choose. I plan on going myself first and checking a few out, and then bringing her along. I might be spending more on this PPE than the horse itself, haha!


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Update - Vet said she approved me for my application to the adoption program, and we discussed when she might be able to do a PPE on whichever horse I choose. I plan on going myself first and checking a few out, and then bringing her along. I might be spending more on this PPE than the horse itself, haha!



good luck!!!!! i hope everything works out for you!


----------

